# Royce - My Red Merle Boy!!



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, sooo...taking pictures of an aussie pup with a toddler in the room is the hardest thing ever lol.But here are some pictures...


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He is too cute! How old is he in those pictures? It's blowing my mind how much my own aussie has grown in the past couple of weeks, just from looking at your guy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> He is too cute! How old is he in those pictures? It's blowing my mind how much my own aussie has grown in the past couple of weeks, just from looking at your guy.


Thanks. He will be 9 weeks on Thursday and was just weighed tonight and is at 14 pounds!! lol. Your girl is so beautiful!!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> Thanks. He will be 9 weeks on Thursday and was just weighed tonight and is at 14 pounds!! lol. Your girl is so beautiful!!


Thank you! They're so close in age, it will be awesome watching them both grow up through pictures on here! Lunetta's last weigh in was at her 10 week appointment, I believe 13 pounds or so? I'll have to double check.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Aussies Aussies everywhere! lol. My first Aussie was a red merle also, hope you enjoy your little guy!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Aussies Aussies everywhere! lol. My first Aussie was a red merle also, hope you enjoy your little guy!


Haha. I was thinking the same thing a little while ago, I think we have enough people on here to start our own breed thread like the Pap and Sibe guys have..lol!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh lord he's cute. A little ball of fluff. Red merle has always been one of my favorite coat colors.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh lord he's cute. A little ball of fluff. Red merle has always been one of my favorite coat colors.


My favorite is the red-tri and blue merle but I can't but help but stare at this guy..AND I don't like blue eyes on a dog, but I could stare into his bright blues for days I do believe. It is funny, like several people have said, its the dog you need, not the one you want. Only been a few days and I can't imagine a day without him in my life....even if he did rip my favorite pjs. lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sclevenger said:


> My favorite is the red-tri and blue merle but I can't but help but stare at this guy..AND I don't like blue eyes on a dog, but I could stare into his bright blues for days I do believe. It is funny, like several people have said, its the dog you need, not the one you want. Only been a few days and I can't imagine a day without him in my life....even if he did rip my favorite pjs. lol.


I normally like very "boring" coats! I like solid colored dogs and bi colors, but for some reason I have always been fond of red merle and brindle coats. And it's OK. Shammy ripped just about every thing of mine as a baby.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I normally like very "boring" coats! I like solid colored dogs and bi colors, but for some reason I have always been fond of red merle and brindle coats. And it's OK. Shammy ripped just about every thing of mine as a baby.


My brother likes "borning" coats lol. He thinks merles are the ugliest dogs on the planet lol. I love bi red, but I don't like bi black or really even a bi blue...lol. Sometimes it just depends on the markings. I don't think Royce ment to rip it, we went out to potty and he started jumping up and down and nipping and he jumped at my leg, I felt his teeth which caused me to jump which then sent him tumbling and my pants ripped. lol. So big accident I think, I think his tooth got stuck because he yelped pretty loud when he went tumbling


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sclevenger said:


> My brother likes "borning" coats lol. He thinks merles are the ugliest dogs on the planet lol. I love bi red, but I don't like bi black or really even a bi blue...lol. Sometimes it just depends on the markings. I don't think Royce ment to rip it, we went out to potty and he started jumping up and down and nipping and he jumped at my leg, I felt his teeth which caused me to jump which then sent him tumbling and my pants ripped. lol. So big accident I think, I think his tooth got stuck because he yelped pretty loud when he went tumbling


Aw, I don't think flashy coats are ugly though! I have preferences but appearance I generally couldn't care less about (as demonstrated by my dogs, lol.) 

Oh well see Shammy MEANT to rip the things he ripped. Like the fancy crate mattress I bought him. Sigh.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Aw, I don't think flashy coats are ugly though! I have preferences but appearance I generally couldn't care less about (as demonstrated by my dogs, lol.)
> 
> Oh well see Shammy MEANT to rip the things he ripped. Like the fancy crate mattress I bought him. Sigh.


haha. Yes, my first Pirate was like that...he was the shredder...we just called him "Damnit, leave it Pirate" lol. Worse thing about it, we kenneled him and he still managed to pull things through the bars that I swear were literally FEET away from his kennel...lol. Sham looks like a little terd. lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sclevenger said:


> haha. Yes, my first Pirate was like that...he was the shredder...we just called him "Damnit, leave it Pirate" lol. Worse thing about it, we kenneled him and he still managed to pull things through the bars that I swear were literally FEET away from his kennel...lol. Sham looks like a little terd. lol.


Hahaha Pirate sounds like he would have fit in here. Sham is an outstanding jerk, even at 2 years and some change! In a way that cracks me up, of course. I can't describe the look on his face when he'll saunter across the room with a throw pillow in his mouth, then stop in look me dead in the eye like "do something about it." The other day he was in the bathroom with me and he was checking out the shampoo bottles on the edge of the tub. Accidentally bumps one and it falls in. Looked like a light bulb went off in his head so I said "Sham, leave it alone." and he freezes, looks at me out of the corner of his eye, then purposefully nose punches two more bottles into the tub in rapid succession.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Hahaha Pirate sounds like he would have fit in here. Sham is an outstanding jerk, even at 2 years and some change! In a way that cracks me up, of course. I can't describe the look on his face when he'll saunter across the room with a throw pillow in his mouth, then stop in look me dead in the eye like "do something about it." The other day he was in the bathroom with me and he was checking out the shampoo bottles on the edge of the tub. Accidentally bumps one and it falls in. Looked like a light bulb went off in his head so I said "Sham, leave it alone." and he freezes, looks at me out of the corner of his eye, then purposefully nose punches two more bottles into the tub in rapid succession.


bahaha...oh my goodness...yes that was Pirate in a nutshell, lol. Ryder too actually lol. He would do that with my socks, and I know the look you are talking about, he would go down the hall dig for my socks and come down the hall and he would do exactly that stop and stare at me, like "ya, what?" Tell him to drop it, drop it he would, then crouch down and stare at it until I wasn't looking lol. Full of themselves they are...lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sclevenger said:


> bahaha...oh my goodness...yes that was Pirate in a nutshell, lol. Ryder too actually lol. He would do that with my socks, and I know the look you are talking about, he would go down the hall dig for my socks and come down the hall and he would do exactly that stop and stare at me, like "ya, what?" Tell him to drop it, drop it he would, then crouch down and stare at it until I wasn't looking lol. Full of themselves they are...lol.


Perhaps Sham is Pirate's reincarnate! You're more than welcome to have Shambles.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Perhaps Sham is Pirate's reincarnate! You're more than welcome to have Shambles.


Perhaps you are right, made me tear up a little lol. However I think Shambles should stay with you, as much as I love Pirate still to this day I don't believe I could ever do him again. lol. That dog drove me insane. lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sclevenger said:


> Perhaps you are right, made me tear up a little lol. However I think Shambles should stay with you, as much as I love Pirate still to this day I don't believe I could ever do him again. lol. That dog drove me insane. lol.


Well any time you find yourself missing Pirate, let me know and I will regale you with a tail of Shammy's jackassery.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!! Keep posting pics  He's a delight


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is sooooo cute!.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is just too cute! I think that red merle is very striking.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## princesspurr (Mar 16, 2013)

soooooooo cute!!


----------

